# NON-prescription heartworm meds



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Where can I purchase some heartworm meds without a prescription? I have been looking online but places like Dr. Fosters and smith and 1-800-petmeds all ask for prescriptions. I can't believe you can't get it anywhere other than your vets office where it costs more $$$ than ordering yourself. We can buy the flea and tick prevention at pet stores. Why not heartworm pills? I did find the all natural heartworm prevention through a natural pet website but I'm not to sure about that. If anyone can point me to a place that would be great! Thanks


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Straight ivermectin. Usually available through tractor/farm/livestock supply places. You have to be very careful about the dosage, though, because its usually packaged for large animals (horses, pigs). I think the dosage is something like 1/10 CC per 50 lbs of body weight.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't need a prescription when I ordered mine? They just called up the vet I gave and made sure they had seen him recently.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> I didn't need a prescription when I ordered mine? They just called up the vet I gave and made sure they had seen him recently.


Where did you order from?


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

You can order online, they will send your Vet something to sign. Your dog has to be tested for heartworms yearly. If you give your dog heartworm meds while your dog has heartworms, it can make them sick.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

Also, at the Vet where I work, we will match online prices. Ask your Vet about that too.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ivermectin is good as Bahamutt99 said. And it is a lot cheaper because it lasts longer!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is a cheap and great place to get heartworm meds. The normal Ivermectin you can get at a feed store is 1% but all you need for heartworm is .05%. At this link they already have it diluted and ready to go so you do not give too much. You can get it at the feed store but this is sometimes cheaper and premixed.

J R ENTERPRISES


----------

